# Mousing



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Being relatively new to fly fishing, I am looking for some advice on choosing a good fly for late evening/early morning mousing. I am going to be fishing some of the rivers near the tip of the Mitt (think Jordan, Boyne, Elk, Manistee rivers).

Also, any hints for the best technique for fishing this large fly? I've seen various YouTube videos showing steady retrieve, popping, "walking the dog" / zigzagging and othe rtechniques. Which one seems to work best?

Thanks in advance!
Dan


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know nothing of the sort. Fish eating mammals, what a yarn!


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

When I guided in Alaska we used two mouse patterns. One was all deer hair spun around the hook and trimmed to shape, the other had a rabbit strip wrapped around the hook for the body with a spun deer hair head. Both caught fish









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Cutting that fish open and seeing six mice is enough to convince me that its a significant food source. I've never seen a mouse in the water but they must do that.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

That video is awesome.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I never get tired of watching that vid, no matter how many times I've seen it! Just amazing.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

That video was pretty cool. Thanks for posting.

How do you "mousers" prefer to retrieve the fly? Short pops? Wiggle motion? Anything special you have to do with the rod tip? Looking for some practical information to take with me next week.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I would also look into Au Sable and PM a bit to the west. Both known for mousing out big browns. I don't think the retrieve matters much. Just get it next to the bank or logs and swing away. Make it land hard too.
Let us know how you do.
Rickerd


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

That was a cool video. A mouse would require what type of rod/reel/line? Something heavier like a 5 or 6 wt?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

5 weight will work if stiff, but a 6 weight will give you easier casting especially if some wind. You could even go 7 weight if you want.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought that mousing was a general term used for fly fishing at night in general? Using all sorts of streamers that include mice.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

meathelmet said:


> That was a cool video. A mouse would require what type of rod/reel/line? Something heavier like a 5 or 6 wt?


I have a couple that I got last year in a bass box. I tried throwing with my 6wt. and it was a complete disaster. But after a year of practice and reading this thread I took them out this past weekend and had no problem at all getting a good cast on my 5 wt. with 4X leader. My 5wt. is stiffer than my 6. Unfortunately the only things biting were blue gill and they didn't want it. A small turtle also chased it for a few seconds and I didn't want him.


----------



## Leatherneck (Aug 23, 2005)

Check out Lynch's white bellied mouse. I was taught to cast as close to shore as possible whether from a boat or from far shore, with immediate, constant, and steady movement across the current, with slow, steady strips until it swings the whole way through the main current. Never let your mouse dead drift, if you cast into slack water strip it as necessary, and tight line always, to the best of your ability. Finally, resist the urge to set the hook like Bill Dance when you hear the hit, strip it tight and then give it a good yank to your downstream shoulder. Also, on your drift, don't give up on it until it's gone the whole way across your 12 o'clock, and the most success I've had is on moonless and/or cloudy nights, the darker the better. It's not easy but is by far the most fun you can have in the dark with your clothes on. Consider hiring a guide if it's an option, and they don't come any better than Tommy Lynch out of Baldwin, MI, well worth the money to get your mousing addiction started. Good luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

try using a shorter leader too maybe 4 or 5 feet. It will help your control, cast, and make it land harder.


----------

